# EGR - info



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

FYI
There is new version of EGR valve (I had my ERG replaced-old version-last year, no problems since than). It went into production in 3/11 for E90 and 4/11 for E70. New EGR valve P/N11718517217 is replacement for old P/N11717807805. To accommodate new EGR DDE needs reprogramming. SIB110211 should have more info when available. 
Also, MY2009 with M57Y will have new SCR and new mixer available – SIB180111 should have more info when available as well.


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

tlak77 said:


> FYI
> There is new version of EGR valve (I had my ERG replaced-old version-last year, no problems since than). It went into production in 3/11 for E90 and 4/11 for E70. New EGR valve P/N11718517217 is replacement for old P/N11717807805. To accommodate new EGR DDE needs reprogramming. SIB110211 should have more info when available.
> Also, MY2009 with M57Y will have new SCR and new mixer available - SIB180111 should have more info when available as well.


Thanks for the info, tlak! :thumbup:


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

tlak, is BMW intending to replace these parts on an as-needed basis, or is there a campaign in the offing?


----------



## elester12 (Sep 2, 2005)

Great! My car is in service right now for this issue. I wonder if they will use the new part.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

62Lincoln said:


> tlak, is BMW intending to replace these parts on an as-needed basis, or is there a campaign in the offing?


I don't know at the moment, SIB is not available yet :dunno:


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

I've got an oil change coming up, but I'm going to drag my feet a little, and see how this plays out.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

I would not be surprised that replacement will be done as needed only. I remember my ERG went bad right after my trip to Canada, and I think someone from Canada had the same experience  It's been a while.


----------



## elester12 (Sep 2, 2005)

Tlak,

What happened when your EGR went bad? Did you have any fault codes and would you remember them by chance?


----------



## sukutash (Nov 26, 2010)

*?????*

The problem is that ERG valves were being installed instead of EGR valve's! DUH! LOL!:rofl:


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

sukutash said:


> The problem is that ERG valves were being installed instead of EGR valve's! DUH! LOL!:rofl:


Thanks for making fun of my spelling dyslexia :thumbup:
Edit: I got it right, you made me check what I wrote...


----------



## TopDog5450 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

Any updates on this? Is there a campaign on this?

My 09 335d is out of warranty and may have this problem.

Will BMW repair this b/c the part is defective from the start?


----------

